# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr Feller - 2000 Graft Hairline Zone rebulid

## Spex

Please find attached Dr Fellers patient who received 2000 grafts via strip pre op and 16 months post op.  :Cool:

----------

